# Top Gear To-night



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Watch out for Motorhome Racing on Top Gear To-night


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

on bbc2?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

BBC2
Now
Started 8pm

Steve


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

awful things about to happen I suspect.


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

If only I had the money to buy 5/6 motorhomes. Still not sure I'd want to race them though. Pretty funny to watch though!


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Great MH love to own one what is the number to order one


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

lol you can afford £750,000 without the car!?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

RV
£750K
Wow

Steve


----------



## Kerunk (Oct 12, 2007)

The funniest thing I've seen for years! We were crying laughing!

Makes a change from caravan bashing!

Rob


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Oh my God, you don't want to see a grown man cry do you?         

Still I may get one at a knockdown price now, one caredriver ... & loads of crap ones!


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Just watched it, very funny but dangerous too. 

I guessed the price of the new rv they showed - £700k (50k out) cool or what?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep it was a good laugh, Please JC did not race his choice!


Richard...


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Top Gear should feature motorhomes every week, or even create a new series called Touring Gear or Top Bunk, that would be great would'nt it?

Dawn.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Very very good, we laughed a lot.

It reminded me of the M4, M5 interchange on a friday evening in the summer  

Tina


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Loved it - when he said "I think I've lost some structural rigidity"

David


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

I dont think I have ever laughed so much, me and the lad were in stitches.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It was interesting to see how incredibly flimsy the coachbuilt rear end of the RV was, whole panels seemed to fly off with remarkable ease. Makes you wonder just how they'd disintegrate in a real crash. At least the cab retained some semblance of protection for the front seat passengers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

I must be an old stick-in-the-mud, I stopped watching TG when they used brand new cars to play football. It is no longer a motoring program, it's a sop to the vandal generation.

Tco


----------



## StevieT (Jul 16, 2007)

We were in tears laughing. 

Did anyone notice the guy with the flag jumping clear before all the 'vans ploughed into him at the finishing line?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

All the lads at work were taking the mick saying thats what I should do with mine :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

What a laugh though. Did you see the tyre on the first bend? If you get chance to see it a gain watch for the Hampsters tyre, it nearly peels off as he goes around the first bend.

Johnny F


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

tco said:


> I must be an old stick-in-the-mud, I stopped watching TG when they used brand new cars to play football. It is no longer a motoring program, it's a sop to the vandal generation.
> 
> Tco


Ditto  .........What a waste of prime time TV. I sometimes watch to see if they show something relevant to 'motoring'. After 10 or 15 seconds of watching, all is clear, so I change channels.
Still, cheap TV for the lowest common denominator is the order of the day!


----------



## StevieT (Jul 16, 2007)

EJB said:


> tco said:
> 
> 
> > I must be an old stick-in-the-mud, I stopped watching TG when they used brand new cars to play football. It is no longer a motoring program, it's a sop to the vandal generation.
> ...


I think if it was just about motoring it would be a bit boring - the programme is sheer entertainment, it's also about the personalities of the presenters and the obvious atmosphere of fun the prevails.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

StevieT said:


> I think if it was just about motoring it would be a bit boring - the programme is sheer entertainment, it's also about the personalities of the presenters and the obvious atmosphere of fun the prevails.


As I said...............The lowest common denominator


----------



## StevieT (Jul 16, 2007)

EJB said:


> StevieT said:
> 
> 
> > I think if it was just about motoring it would be a bit boring - the programme is sheer entertainment, it's also about the personalities of the presenters and the obvious atmosphere of fun the prevails.
> ...


But calling it a waste or prime time TV is a bit OTT. Just 'cos you don't like it.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*TV*



EJB said:


> tco said:
> 
> 
> > I must be an old stick-in-the-mud, I stopped watching TG when they used brand new cars to play football. It is no longer a motoring program, it's a sop to the vandal generation.
> ...


Agree. However, did not see the program so cannot comment on this weeks content. I knew it was on but could not be bothered. The problem with the format of the program is that it is so unreal these days, it should be shown with Childrens TV as a fiction, or child comedy. And that ridiculous audience that stand around in the background!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Yes, it was funny, but at what cost. How can someone treat a motorhome like that, and one was a classic? It must have cost an awful lot of money to set up, let alone destroy!! I would rather watch the real British Touring Cars race.


----------



## StevieT (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: TV*



teemyob said:


> EJB said:
> 
> 
> > tco said:
> ...


I've got to ask - what do you consider to be 'worthwhile' TV if Top Gear is so appalling?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I found it very informative, as well as hillarious, where else would you find visual information about the strengths of the vehicle.So the main question is, coachbuilt or A class.which fell apart quickest. obviously the interior fittings are holding the whole thing together, so quality is paramount.
:lol: :lol: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

What does it illustrate about people who find wanton vandalism funny?

Tco


----------



## StevieT (Jul 16, 2007)

tco said:


> What does it illustrate about people who find wanton vandalism funny?
> 
> Tco


I wouldn't call a load of old sheds being trashed on the track vandalism.


----------



## StevieT (Jul 16, 2007)

cabby said:


> I found it very informative, as well as hillarious, where else would you find visual information about the strengths of the vehicle.So the main question is, coachbuilt or A class.which fell apart quickest. obviously the interior fittings are holding the whole thing together, so quality is paramount.
> :lol: :lol: :roll:
> 
> cabby


LOL. My thoughts too - it does seem to be the table, bed and kitchen holding it all together ... :?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I am grateful to the programme my wife watched one episode and is now hooked. The antics of them she finds amusing, Star in a Car also.
She is now a petrol head and is beginning to discuss cars AND motorhomes with me. Yes my wife now under stands me,thanks TG.
Jeremy Clarkson for World Preident!!!
The repeat is on Wednesday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

StevieT said:


> tco said:
> 
> 
> > What does it illustrate about people who find wanton vandalism funny?
> ...


Vandalism : Willful or ignorant destruction of property: Oxford Dictionary of current English

Tco


----------



## StevieT (Jul 16, 2007)

tco said:


> StevieT said:
> 
> 
> > tco said:
> ...


Not entirely the full picture - it also covers defacement, either of which is usually carried out against the wishes of the owner of the property. It is also generally regarded as a crime.

Is stock car racing also vandalism?

You'll be complaining about using cars to play darts next :wink:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I agree with the dictionary definition - Collins adds that a vandal is

"...one who causes damage or destruction to personal or public property... "

I think the key issue here is that the property destroyed presumably belonged to the organisation doing the destroying so they could do what they liked with it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Top gear - Fantastic entertainment. Its not just about cars it is so much more. TG has got so many people intrested in cars etc its just won awards. My 2 neices love it (13 &15).

I bet it costs a whole lot less than some of the period dramas that are shown every other day. At the end of the day its live and let live, if you dont like it switch it off and dont complain.

Bubblehead


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry to butt in folks, but all this dictionary definition business is starting to sound a bit pompous. 

It was a bit of harmless tv fun that made a lot of people laugh. If you don't like it, there is a button on the bottom of your set marked off!


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

It's nothing new, either. I remember watching Destruction Derbys at the local Stock Car Stadium 40 years ago and they often had caravans in there, too!

I went off Top Gear for a while but I've got back into again because, when all said and done, it is good entertainment and a break from some of the 'reality' rubbish that's on the box these days!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

what a shame to see all those older vans being smashed up by those idiots. Not a fitting end to something which in its day must have given some families no end of happy memories.

shame on you top gear


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

A video for those who may have missed it..... just remember you do not have to click on the play button :lol:

[video width=425 height=355:162633fef5]http://www.youtube.com/v/URZ8Kg1ETto[/video:162633fef5]


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Still a good laugh to watch the second time around. I am just amazed at how quick you can actually turn with an M/H and not tip it over. Not that I am going to try and find out, but its nice to know they is always plenty in reserve when you find youself in a corner that is a lot sharper than you thought.


Thanks for the link.


Richard...


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

8O :lol: Thanks for the link - missed the programme as I was at work - great fun to watch - don't think it will catch on!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Richard,
Bear in mind that there was no weight/fittings/furniture in them! 8O


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the clip - I missed it when it was broadcast.
What a laugh and what a fitting end to vans that had no doubt reached the end of their useful lives. (Unless you like living in old damp vans !! )
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I must be the "lowest common denominator then! as I find Top Gear great entertainment. Sorry, but I must be thick, as I never thought that the programme name, “Top Gear” suggested any particular theme. Therefore, racing scrapped motorhomes around is as relevant, as road testing the nice pink ECO cars.

There is a pervasive feel to this Country now where anything that is fun is just considered wasteful or wrong. Stupid as far as I am concerned. Just because I laugh when I see someone walk into a glass door, doesn’t mean that I am not the first person there to offer help, or, feel sympathy if they were hurt, I would just find it initially funny. Doesn't make me a bad person though  

We should have more parties, open air events, race RV's to see what happens, drive across deserts and Ice caps for the hell of it, open things up to see what’s inside, build dams across streams, climb trees, throw snowballs (Everyone’s Mother said we would loose an eye) play conkers, eat Wagon wheels whole and have pick nicks in public places whilst drinking beer! (“Oh No! The world will end if you allow drinking in public places apparently )

Not so concerned about human rights (rights are earned) Global warming (Good won’t have so far to go on holiday), butterflies, pond worms, the plight of the lesser spotted treewort, the plight of millions living in poverty in Countries armed with Nuclear weapons. Or the sensibilities of calling the Chairman or Chairwoman “The Chair”

So long may Clarkson, May and Hammond be as un PC as they like. It is the only programme that our whole family watches, together, and I am talking about Wife, teenage and grown up children and in -laws. 

For those that have not watched it or have not seen it for a very long time, it is an entertainment programme, loosely based on mechanical things. It is not PC, but not offensive and is, very, very funny. Clarkson is rude about all manner of people and Nations, but only if you consider telling the truth to be rude. 

For those that think it is drivel there are a multitude of programmes on BBC4, often in black and white, mainly depressing, but a good use of licence payers money  Ironically, a number of the classical actors that appear on BBC4 have been on Top Gear’s Star in a reasonably priced car!

Funny Old world!

Who thinks they know who the Stig is?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

OverDrive said:


> Loved it - when he said "I think I've lost some structural rigidity"
> 
> David


That was a right eye opener, shame to break up those vans though, they would have been good 'starter vans' for some people.

Did make you realise though how flimsy the construction is once the inbuilt strength has gone on the coachbuilts.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I enjoy Top Gear, so does my son, daughter and even my wife now 

I have always maintained that small campvans are best (well, while I have one that is  ) No one has commented on the small but sturdy little Toyota Light-ace, beating all those wobbly, fragile and cumbersome big motorhomes.  

Small campers rule...whey-hey :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

I think Top Gear is ace. And as for Sundays programme, well myself, Hubby and the two ankle snappers were rolling around the settee laughing. :lol:

What a great end to the weekend. 

But, as already asked - *Does anyone know who the Stig is?* (He was also good in the previous weeks episode when he was in the Train Station and his mobile rang).

Anita


----------



## 107384 (Oct 1, 2007)

Found it quite good to watch, I often spectate at banger race meetings and these sort of things are nothing new, trailer and caravan races are often held as a sideshow, and are actually far more destructive!

(Actually, if they wanted some REAL carnage, they should have invited some of the country's leading banger racers to take part :wink: )


I find it interesting that people lament the destruction of these old motorhomes, as it all sounds very similar to the outcry against the Classic (pre 1968) banger race meetings (same as a normal race meeting but with classic cars). 
The classic car enthusiasts hate it, but the fact of the matter is the cars used are generally corroded and beyond restoration, they are the cars that the 'enthusiasts' are no longer interested in. 

I dare say most of those motorhomes used in the 'race' were either damp, or had various mechanical glitches that would make them undesirable to most.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

anita302 said:


> *Does anyone know who the Stig is?*
> 
> Anita


I've always assumed that it was Tiff Needel moonlighting from _Fifth Gear_ on Channel 5 - after all he was an early presenter on _Top Gear_, still writes articles for _Top Gear Magazine_ and is a good friend of Jeremy Clarkson and Richard Hammond...

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Stig is*

I reckon its Damien Hill (John Prescotts spoonerism )


----------



## 107384 (Oct 1, 2007)

framptoncottrell said:


> anita302 said:
> 
> 
> > *Does anyone know who the Stig is?*
> ...


Don't know if you remember when the 'new' Top Gear was launched, they had a black Stig?

That was actually Perry McCarthy, a very accomplished international racing driver (who also had a brief stint in Formula 1 with the diabolical Andrea Moda team). The secret was revealed when McCarthy wrote his autobiography!

The producers 'killed off' the black Stig when the cover was blown, and replaced him with the white one :lol:

There were some strong rumours the white Stig is Julian Bailey (ex F1 and BTCC), and Johnny Herbert has also been mentioned!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

There were rumours that the Stig is a woman ...

I have it that this woman is in fact the Stig


----------

